# Back online



## Kim (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello everybody
 I finally managed to purchase a notebook and get back to giving you all some cheek.  I am in sunny Queensland enjoying the warmth, it is actually a little too warm in the middle of the day.[8D]. 

  How have you been keeping, has anyone had a really exciting find lately?

 We are very busy prospecting for gold, almost everyday.  I am actually doing a bit of work here in the local hotel (to earn mykeep as I am not finding enough gold, lol).  Iam on a break at present so I will have to catch up on some reading just to see what you have all been up to.

 talk to you all soon.

 Regards Kim


----------



## David E (Jul 9, 2004)

Welcome back Kim, can't find gold then it's back to bottles and that is hard work to, so you could retire with the money you put in the bank from previous gold runs.
 Dave


----------



## luvtodig (Jul 9, 2004)

Welcome back Kim[]  it is good to see you back!  hope you are finding lot's of gold[8D]  can't wait for pics!!   Take care!


----------



## Maine Digger (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Kim! It's great to have you back among this group of crazies![8D] If anyone is offended by that tag, sorry, but that's how most people refer to me when I tell them my favorite hobby is digging old dumps.[] I too, hope you guys strike the 'mother lode'! Give my best to the family!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Kim, good to see ya back![] We've missed you terribly. Hope you are having a blast and makin money at it! Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## Pontiled (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Kim, long time no see! Those nuggets are great, but don't leave the flakes.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 9, 2004)

Gee's Kim I was waiting to see the photo's of the huge Georgetown nuggets you two had found [] ,  there are some very good bottles from Queensland so it may well pay to have a scratch around.
 Welcome back BTW [] .


----------



## drjhostetters (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey KIM,

 Welcome back....

 If you find any old nuggets you don't want you can send them to me and I'll donate them to the "Retired Bottle Diggers Fund"...[]

 The Doc...[X(]


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Jul 14, 2004)

welcome to qld, kim hope you are having fun. have you tryed prostpecting around gympie we have found a bit around there. by for now ken[]


----------

